# Anfänger-Perle (mit Naturtalent) aus Franken sucht Anschluss...



## mtb*cHiCa (30. Juli 2005)

...muss ich noch mehr dazu sagen...? 
Na gut.. Hab bei der "Coffee"-Hour (running gag...) nen brandheißen Tip bekommen, dass es hier Lokal-Foren (schreibt man(n) das so?) gibt....
So, nun frag ich hier mal durch...

Ich habe jetzt schon ne Zeit mein Traumbike   erobert und bin ich auch verliebt (in mein Bike!).... und ich fahr richtig gerne, nur leider nicht alleine... Bin auch noch nicht so super-gut... aber ich mach mich langsam und will es auch werden (UNBEDINGT!!)... Deshalb wollt ich mal fragen ob es im Raum Bamberg paar Grüppchen oder so gibt, denen man sich anschließen kann... Das wär echt "EINMAMFREI"...   

Grüßle...


----------



## Meiki (30. Juli 2005)

tja was fährste denn am liebsten?XC,Freeride,Dirt...?
Bei allen Bike-Arten bei denen es entweder darum geht bergab zu fahren oder in der Luft rumzusegeln kann ich dir weiterhelfen(Markus12345 und Ich fahren auch unter der Woche des öfteren ne sog. "Tour"  )

mfg

Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jocool (30. Juli 2005)

Hi,
bin zwar keine Gruppe, aber wenn du bock auf Tour hast, dann können wir bestimmt ins "Geschäft"    kommen. 
Beschreib doch mal deine Vorstellungen (Kilometer, Höhenmeter und in welchem Zeitrahmen) oder was du schon gefahren bist!


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (30. Juli 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> tja was fährste denn am liebsten?XC,Freeride,Dirt...?
> Bei allen Bike-Arten bei denen es entweder darum geht bergab zu fahren oder in der Luft rumzusegeln kann ich dir weiterhelfen(Markus12345 und Ich fahren auch unter der Woche des öfteren ne sog. "Tour"  )
> 
> mfg
> ...




 Sagen wir´s mal so- ich würd gern richtig gut sein (---so gut den höchsten und fiesesten Berg zu bezwingen), außerdem wär ich gern so gut, dass ich ohne Magenschmerzen oben an ner Downhill-Strecke steh, runterblicke und richtig Bock auf Knochenbrüche bekomm..   
YEAH... Naja, aber so gut bin ich leider noch nicht... Da fehlt noch ein ganzes Eck.. Außerdem finde ich bergab fahren cool, bergauf find ich (noch) anstrengend und geb leider viel zu schnell auf (hab ich das Gefühl).. Ja, das ist der aktuelle Stand.. und da ich meistens allein bike radel ich dann immer ziellos los und lande früher oder später im Wald und hoppel über ein paar "Ästchen"...   
So... naja... zum *Wesentlichen*... Darf ich vorstellen?- Bin schwarz matt, sehe unheimlich gut aus, bei diversen Spielchen an meiner Steuerung lock ich gern aus.. hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich echt gut ausseh(?) und my name ist: SlimShady.... "Reaction"... und "Race" kommt auch drin vor und genauso würd ich auch gern geritten werden...   Grrrr. ;o))

MfG


----------



## Meiki (31. Juli 2005)

also wennste mal n bisschen mit Freeriden willst(so wie dus beschreibst,kann mans doch eigentlich als Freeriden bezeichnen  )dann kannst du ja mal bei uns mitfahren,musst bloß mal bescheid sagen.

mfg
Meiki


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (31. Juli 2005)

Ja klar Meiki, jederzeit... immer interessiert... Schätze mal nur ihr seid um einiges fitter als ich??
Wo fahrt  ihr denn hier immer so wenn ich fragen darf??

MfG..


----------



## Real Kandy (31. Juli 2005)

mittlerweile laufen ja sogar zwei threads, um in bamberg was auf die beine zu stellen.
 werd mich auf alle fälle mal beteiligen, wenn was geht.

wenn mal was richtung bikepark (feuerberg, geisskopf,...) geht, kann ja auch gepostet werden.

gruß

real_kandy


----------



## Meiki (1. August 2005)

tja manchmal fahren wir aufm Kreuzberg(bei Hallstadt) oder Friesener Warte und selten auch mal AltenBurg,aber wie gesagt wir habens nur aufs Bergabfahren abgesehen.

mfg
Meiki


----------



## gzero (1. August 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> tja manchmal fahren wir aufm Kreuzberg(bei Hallstadt) oder Friesener Warte und selten auch mal AltenBurg,aber wie gesagt wir habens nur aufs Bergabfahren abgesehen.
> 
> mfg
> Meiki



..ich fahr genau das gleiche, aber nur bergauf....Freeride ist nicht mein Ding..vielleicht wenn ich noch etwas jünger wäre..


----------



## cubey (1. August 2005)

Schweinfurt wäre auch wieder dabei wenn was geht


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. August 2005)

_Hallo,

ich bin Tanja, 15 Jahre alt und finde mich selbst ziemlich geil. Aber weil mir die Bestätigung durch meine beste Freundin noch nicht reicht, gehe ich ins Forum und hole sie mir da. Es gibt sicher ne Menge Typen, die auf Mädels wie mich voll abfahren._​
Den Eindruck kriege ich immer mehr bei den Posts von der Chica.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. August 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> _Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Tanja, 15 Jahre alt und finde mich selbst ziemlich geil. Aber weil mir die Bestätigung durch meine beste Freundin noch nicht reicht, gehe ich ins Forum und hole sie mir da. Es gibt sicher ne Menge Typen, die auf Mädels wie mich voll abfahren._​
> Den Eindruck kriege ich immer mehr bei den Posts von der Chica.



 Amen!


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (1. August 2005)

Ihr solltet keine Wörter missbrauchen ("Amen") von denen ihr nichts versteht... ihr könnt denken was ich wollt. Meine Fragen sind beantwortet und es gibt hier auch nette Menschen... keift was das Zeug hält... wünsch euch dabei alles liebe.

MfG.


----------



## faketreee (2. August 2005)

mtb*cHiCa schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr solltet keine Wörter missbrauchen ("Amen") von denen ihr nichts versteht... ihr könnt denken was ich wollt. Meine Fragen sind beantwortet und es gibt hier auch nette Menschen... keift was das Zeug hält... wünsch euch dabei alles liebe.



Hier keift niemand. Es gibt nur einige Leute, die dein Auftreten etwas überzogen finden (was ich nachvollziehen kann). Vielleicht verhälst du dich ein wenig "normaler" und postest nicht in jedem vierten deiner Beiträge, wie gut du doch aussiehst. Das interessiert hier nämlich niemanden.


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (2. August 2005)

...guckt nochmal genau hin, es ging mehr drum dass es kleine zierliche Frauen gibt die biken- und ich würd nie von mir behaupten, dass ich "geil" oder ähnliches bin. Das kann ich nämlich von mir selbst schlecht beurteilen!!! Sowas nennt man aneinander vorbei reden.. Is ja egal. Thema Ende! Mich hält das nich vom biken ab.. N8


----------



## faketreee (2. August 2005)

mtb*cHiCa schrieb:
			
		

> und ich würd nie von mir behaupten, dass ich "geil" oder ähnliches bin.


 |
 v


			
				mtb*cHiCa schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich vorstellen?- Bin schwarz matt, sehe unheimlich gut aus [...] genauso würd ich auch gern geritten werden...




Aber wir wollen jetzt mal alle darüber schweigen, wie gut wir doch in Wirklichkeit aussehen.


----------



## gzero (2. August 2005)

Also ich bin gester eine sehr schöne Tour um Bamberg gefahren: Erst Richtung Bug, dann durch den Wald nach Höfen, dann Aufstieg in Höfen u. wieder durch den Wald nach Stegaurauch, dann nüber Mühlendorf Richtung Bamberg über Altenburg.Ca.30km/400 hm. Man hat Biergärten, Wiesen Wälder und ne Burg, was will man mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (2. August 2005)

gzero schrieb:
			
		

> Man hat Biergärten, Wiesen Wälder und ne Burg, was will man mehr....


Adrenalin und n Schuttel,aber jedem das seine  

Die andere Diskussion kapier ich ned so ganz


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

juhuu - noch n thread, wo ich meine dummheiten loswerden kann    *scherz*

jungs - lasst doch der chicha ihren spass - man merkt doch förmlich, dass sie momentan voll aufs biken abgeht - find ich gut sowas. 

ich bin echt ziemlich froh - dass solangsam sich paar leutchen hier zusammenfinden, die einfach spass am biken haben wollen. nicht streiten, wer der fitteste ist, und für den höhenmeter genauso grausam wie ... wie ... "ich weiss auch nicht, wass da rankommt" klingt. ja - ich geb zu ich bin faul, und hab bissi übergewicht    aber des spass am biken zählt. 

und mal ehrlich - so ein bissi "spinnert" sin wir doch eh alle. aber ich finde, man kann lesen, das mtb-chicka voll bock hat zu biken.

auch find ich extrem cool, dass wir, so wie es aussieht, auch verstärkung aus stegaurach bekommen   

und wer von welchen wörtern (amen) wieviel versteht, ist auch noch nicht geklärt - die glaubens - religions - und-die-damit-verbunden-wörter-frage klären wir am mitwoch dann.

naja - iss ja wurscht eigentlich - wollt halt auch mal hier meinen senf loswerden 

und das einzige, was hier gut aussieht - ist mei kona!!!   (naja, der sattel vielleicht net grad, aber der rest)   

greets

der olle markus

(der verzweifelt auf sein olles paket von amazon wartet und es heut wieder net bekommen hat   )


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

mtb*cHiCa schrieb:
			
		

> Schätze mal nur ihr seid um einiges fitter als ich??
> 
> 
> MfG..




MUAHAHAHAHAHA   - *losbrüll* *kaumnocheinbekomm* *röchel* *prust*

ICH HABE BIS HEUTE NOCH NIEMANDEN GETROFFEN, DER WENIGER KONDITION ALS ICH HATTE !!!!!

(leider)   

greets

markus

(net alles so ernst nehemen - der spass zählt)


----------



## Ronaan (2. August 2005)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> MUAHAHAHAHAHA   - *losbrüll* *kaumnocheinbekomm* *röchel* *prust*
> 
> ICH HABE BIS HEUTE NOCH NIEMANDEN GETROFFEN, DER WENIGER KONDITION ALS ICH HATTE !!!!!
> 
> ...


na da warte mal bis ich mit meinen 0,095 und meiner raucherlunge mitfahre


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

hehe - das kenn ich - ich hab seit 3 wochen keine einzige mehr geraucht - und das ist auch gut so. war einfacher, als ich gedacht hab. komisch eigentlich. war jahrelang starker raucher...

nun ja - drückt mir alle die daumen, dass ich nie wieder rückfällig werde 

markus


----------



## cubey (2. August 2005)

> ICH HABE BIS HEUTE NOCH NIEMANDEN GETROFFEN, DER WENIGER KONDITION ALS ICH HATTE !!!!!



DOCH ICH !!!


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

ach komm, du hast dich doch gelangweilt auf unserem ausflug   
gibs zu, ich vertrage die schmach   

greets

markus


----------



## cubey (2. August 2005)

Nö des nicht, nur weng länger das nächste mal wäre cool. Ansonsten war es voll OK.  

Ich habe nur am Sonntag in Nürnberg gemerkt, wie wenig Kondition ich eigentlich habe.


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

naja - des nächste mal lassen wir dich mal auf unserem panzer da hochfahren und ich teste mal deine cc-säge bergauf


----------



## blacksurf (2. August 2005)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> naja - des nächste mal lassen wir dich mal auf unserem panzer da hochfahren und ich teste mal deine cc-säge bergauf



aber ihr habt doch den moritzberg weggelassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (2. August 2005)

Also zumThema Kondition,auch wenn das hier nich der richtige Thread ist:
Ich fahre meistens so zwischen 20-60 km und komme so mal auf 500hm...
(Habe auch schon mal 1400m geschafft..yuhuuuu....   )

Wenn ich dann hier im Forum lese, wie viele über die Alpen sausen so um die 20 000hm in einer Woche....wahnsinnn......vor all diesen ziehe ich meinen Hut und habe riesen Respekt...Ich könnte nicht mal eine Woche hier bei uns im "Flachland" auf dem Bike sitzen, 2-3 Tage, dann brennt mir schon der A..... 
Wie machen die das nur...vor allem, wie hat man die Zeit, so viel nebenher zu Trainieren..wahnsinn..wahnsinn...vor allem "Alpencross" ist ja total Mode geworden, ich wünschte ich könnte das auch...
Neuja, im September habe ich mal eine 1-2 Hüttentour im Karwendel geplant, mal schauen, ob ich hochkomme oder Verzweifelt unterwegs aufgebe, weil all die anderen locker an mir vorbeiziehen, während ich schluchzend verzeifelt am Berg festhänge.....Nobady is Perfect....

Werde mal am 14 oder 15 oder August die MTB2 mit 900hm in Heiligenstadt versuchen.Die MTB3 habe ich mit "Schiebeinlagen" bewältigt, auch mit unschönen Ausgang (siehe Thread "Toter Radfahrer", man wenn ich daran denke, is mir immer noch schlecht....


----------



## Mr.Chili (2. August 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur am Sonntag in Nürnberg gemerkt, wie wenig Kondition ich eigentlich habe.


Dann hör entlich auf zu Qualmen 
dann wird´s auch besser mit der Ko.........


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hör entlich auf zu Qualmen
> dann wird´s auch besser mit der Ko.........



ja, ganz so leicht ist das auch net - aber so schlimm wie man mir immer sagte ... naja ich weiß nicht. die ersten 2 tage ist es schon zum kinder kriegen aber danach gehts eigentlich. klappt allerdings nur,  wenn man wirklich aufhören will.

anderes thema: kommt heut abend noch wer mit zum biken in bamberg?
und machen wir dann morgen 18.00 kreuzberg (hallstadt) fest?

greets

markus


----------



## Coffee (2. August 2005)

@ cubey,

hey, das einzige was vielleicht sonntag nicht so gepasst hatte war die weisse hose *gg* ansonsten wart ihr gut unterwegs   und warte mal nach dem höhentraining nächsten sonntag ;-)

@ chilli, also kommt ihr beiden auch jetzt? (bitte in anderen thread schreiben)

@ blacksurf, hey was kaperst du schon wieder nen thread *lol* kannst doch der chica nciht die show stehlen 

grüßle coffee


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> n)
> 
> @ blacksurf, hey was kaperst du schon wieder nen thread *lol* kannst doch der chica nciht die show stehlen
> 
> grüßle coffee




  ich schmeiss mich wech


----------



## cubey (2. August 2005)

@Chilli
Mit dem Qualmen hat das nichts zu tun, das hab ich dir schon mal gesagt, ich hatte die letzten paar kilometer einfach keine Kraft mehr.

@coffee
Was hast du denn gegen die Hose? Die hat doch gut zum Bike gepasst! Oder nicht? 
Wegen Sonntag weis ich noch nicht, hab mir gestern mein Fuß irgendwie verzerrt oder so.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. August 2005)

hey hey hey Jungens - ihr postet viel zu viel. Lasst doch mal wieder die Perle zu Wort kommen. Ihre Beiträge sind so köstlich - da will man gleich nach BA ziehen. Also bitte...


----------



## Coffee (2. August 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee
> Was hast du denn gegen die Hose? Die hat doch gut zum Bike gepasst! Oder nicht?
> Wegen Sonntag weis ich noch nicht, hab mir gestern mein Fuß irgendwie verzerrt oder so.



ja hose sah sexy aus   hätte der perle sicher auch gefallen

bzgl. fuß, das wird wieder bis sonntach  

coffee


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (2. August 2005)

hier im Frankenforum werden Chicka?s Threads wenigstens nicht gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. August 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> hier im Frankenforum werden Chicka?s Threads wenigstens nicht gelöscht




nur wegen dir   

coffee


----------



## jocool (2. August 2005)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe - das kenn ich - ich hab seit 3 wochen keine einzige mehr geraucht - und das ist auch gut so. war einfacher, als ich gedacht hab. komisch eigentlich. war jahrelang starker raucher...



Ich glaub am Rauche alleine liegt es nicht - das mit der schlechten Kondition. 

Hab nen Arbeitskollegen, der mir regelmäßig am Berg davon fährt - und der Raucht! - Gut er hat die Aussage gemacht, das wenn ich ihn mal davon fahren sollte, dann sieht er sich genötigt das Rauchen aufzuhöhren - das ist natürlich die perfekte Motivation für mich, meine Kondition zu verbessern    - Schließlich könnte ich ihm dann einen kleinen Nikotinenzug verpassen *schelm-grins*


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> hey hey hey Jungens - ihr postet viel zu viel. Lasst doch mal wieder die Perle zu Wort kommen. Ihre Beiträge sind so köstlich - da will man gleich nach BA ziehen. Also bitte...


----------



## HITMAN (5. August 2005)

ihr alten labbertasche laßt sie doch!! vermutlich steckt sie euch alle in die tasche ihr aufgeblasenen möchte gern berg bezwinger!! 

ich seh zumindest immer keinen an den WIRKLICHEN bergen im schönen frankenwald und ich bin schon öfters da unterwegs!!!

ps.: das Bike von ihr ist echt geil!(man muß schon den thread genau lesen net nur überfliegen - denn wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!)

bis die tage....

lg HITMAN


----------



## jocool (5. August 2005)

HITMAN schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh zumindest immer keinen an den WIRKLICHEN bergen im schönen frankenwald und ich bin schon öfters da unterwegs!!!
> HITMAN



Mooommment !!!
Ich war erst am letzten Di. im Frankenwald auf der MTB6 unterwegst  - und ja, das sind wirkliche Berge! - ich hab jeden einzelnen noch gestern Nachmittag in den Oberschenkeln gespührt   
Aber was ein echter Masochist ist: Wenn das Wetter am So. OK ist, dann werd ich die MTB7 über den Döbra Berg mal ausprobieren.

@HITMAN: Wenn du nicht zu viel Wert auf Speed legst, dann könnten wir zusammen mal ne Tour machen - ich hab aber für die MTB6 4 Stunden 20Min gebraucht - also nicht wirklich schnell.


----------



## merkt_p (7. August 2005)

schon entdeckt??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178457

mit Bild   

Gruß und Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (7. August 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hör entlich auf zu Qualmen
> dann wird´s auch besser mit der Ko.........


Kann mich gar net erinnern das er gequalmt hat.


			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ blacksurf, hey was kaperst du schon wieder nen thread *lol* kannst doch der chica nciht die show stehlen


Ja siehst, jetzt hasters verschreckt    Wie wärs denn mal mi nem Roadtripp nach BA oder von BA nach Nbg.   

Gruß Showman


----------



## DaHype (15. August 2005)

> Ja siehst, jetzt hasters verschreckt    Wie wärs denn mal mi nem Roadtripp nach BA oder von BA nach Nbg.
> 
> Gruß Showman



kannst ruhig mal mit ihm mitfahren der ist voll ok...  

mfg >Dirk


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. August 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ruhig mal mit ihm mitfahren der ist voll ok...
> 
> mfg >Dirk



@.Slayer.: Bamberg ist ne schöne Stadt. Da hat meine Cousine mal gewohnt. Am Fischmarkt, oder wie des geheißen hat. War auch schon lange nimmer in Bamberg.

Servus, Matthias


----------



## DaHype (16. August 2005)

Komm MTB-Chicha - kein rückzieher machen....


----------

